# ONE SPACELINER DONE AND ONE To GO



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 26, 2014)

Have the thrust tank model as it left the sears except for tires and I am looking for n.o.s. sears w/w.The straight tank needs pedals and the carrier with the built in lite plus the sears tires.


----------



## VaBtrfly (Apr 26, 2014)

Really beautiful bikes! Not sure which I like better, lol.  

?... the pedals that you're looking for. Do they look like the ones on the thrust tank? Just wondering b/c I may have seen them somewhere very recently. Checking my faves now. Will PM if I can locate.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 27, 2014)

*Nice pair*

Gene....looking good!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 27, 2014)

VaBtrfly said:


> Really beautiful bikes! Not sure which I like better, lol.
> 
> ?... the pedals that you're looking for. Do they look like the ones on the thrust tank? Just wondering b/c I may have seen them somewhere very recently. Checking my faves now. Will PM if I can locate.




Yes, the same pedals Thanks


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 27, 2014)

Sweet looker Gene.  Gotta love the Spaceliners!


Mike


----------



## BrentP (Apr 28, 2014)

That 7 version is looking damn near perfect... awesome job!


----------

